# Remote Coding Companies



## madchan1423 (Jun 25, 2010)

I am interested in working from home as a medical coder.  I have several years working in the coding field and have received my CPC a year and a half agao!!  If anyone would have any information on Remote Coding Companies that I could contact, I would greatly appreciate it.  Thanks.....Kim


----------

